# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Pawly, electronic device that allows you to interact with your pets while you're away from home, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

youtube.com/@pawly1032

facebook.com/pawlyapp

twitter.com/myPawly

linkedin.com/company/pawly

Co-founder - Mayer Elharar

Co-founder - Shiera Aryev

"Pawly: Play with your pet anywhere anytime" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

GSB Video - Pawly 

 Published on Aug 26, 2014




> Winner of the 2013 Global Startup Battle powered by Google for Entrepreneurs

----------


## Airicist

Pawly - Indiegogo Video 

Published on Sep 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pawly in action 

 Published on Sep 17, 2014




> Our 3rd generation prototype in action.

----------


## Airicist

Pawly playing with Tessa 

 Published on Sep 18, 2014




> Here's a short vid of Pawly sneaking up on Tessa

----------

